# New Ohio state tournament schedule portal question



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

As a tourney director for our bass club I was directed to go to the states schedule website and sign up my tournaments for Berlin and Mogadore officially. I've been experiencing some difficulty in doing so. Has any other area directors had the same problem? How can I, if I can fix it?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I’ve had nothing but issues trying to figure it out as well


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

It's a real pain in the ass. Get your account set up, wait for a day for it to clear, go back in then go to the interactive map and select the ramp, an option will come up to register event, fill out all the info asked for then submit. When you've done it correctly, it will show your event pending. Then just wait till the park manager approves it. Mine took awhile as they are learning the system as well, but finally got a bunch of approvals just last Friday. It is not user friendly and whoever set it up did not make it easy. By design?? Who knows but I predict a huge cluster this coming year. Hope not but the writing is on the wall. Good Luck!
Note: there is a contact person listed to help where you are stuck at. But be warned, that is not an easy process either.


----------

